
F/A-18 Super Hornets Launch 103 Perdix Drone Swarm in Successful Test - yincrash
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OixSNQp0S_k
======
jaytaylor
What happens to the swarm afterwards? Do they stay in the air forever? Self-
land in a neat, organized fashion? Or do people have to go track them down?

Also, what is the purpose of this class of drone?

EDIT:

Searching "perdix drone" surfaced more information.

    
    
        Perdix drones are the
        main subject of an
        experimental project
        conducted by the Strategic
        Capabilities Office of the
        United States Department of
        Defense which aims to
        develop autonomous
        micro-drones to be used for
        unmanned aerial surveillance.

